

Price of riding the Moscow subway? 30 squats - bargl
http://www.cbsnews.com/8301-204_162-57611574/price-of-riding-the-moscow-subway-30-squats/

======
spncr2
Would this be considered a form of discrimination if a rider couldn't do 30
squats?

